# Traeger Smoker



## Choo43 (Jan 14, 2007)

I need some help. I have located a used Traeger Pit, looks like it has been used very little. Do these pits have any problems as there will be no warranty. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Have had mine for a few years and had no troubles at all.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Too Tall said:


> Have had mine for a few years and had no troubles at all.


Ditto on that


----------



## rnsnrek (Jun 28, 2012)

I've had mine for around three years now. It's the Lil Tex Elite model, bought it new when I lived in Oregon. It had started to shows signs of rust (Light) after the first six months. I have kept a cover on it for the most part but there have been days when I leave it off. I brought it with me when I moved to Texas and the 'Hot Rod' starter unit quit working within a few months. I called Traeger, they were good to deal with and they sent me a new starter, barrel, electronic controller and threw in a new cover, all under warrantee. They did say there was a recall on some models for rust. I do like it and it does a decent job but I don't think I would buy another one although my friends swear by theirs. Just my .002 worth.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I bought my Lil Texas Elite through Costco. Received a letter from Costco saying that there was a recall for paint peeling on the side of the barrel. Sure enough mine was doing that. I contacted Traeger but told them I had made a mistake and could I pay them the difference between the Lil Texas and the larger Texas Elite.

They're not cheap, but boy do they do a great job. And I can go off, run other errands, and not worry about the heat being too low or too hot, and ruining my meat. 

At this stage of my life, I've got more important things to do than mess with fire all afternoon.


----------



## Choo43 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Traeger Pit*

Got the Traeger Texan pit and have cooked on it twice. Cooks great. I'm using oak Traeger pellets but I don't see much smoke. Start on smoke for 10-15 minutes then set the temp. Very little smoke, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Make sure the auger is feeding the pellets to the fire-When you have it on the smoke setting do you see smoke then ?


----------



## rnsnrek (Jun 28, 2012)

Mine typically smokes a lot just after I hear the auger turn on. It will smoke pretty heavily for several minutes then all I see is light smoke until the auger turns on again. (This is after the initial start up)


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Same with mine-The heaviest smoke is when it's warming up & then it settles down-That is why I was asking him what it does when he has it on the smoke setting.


----------



## Choo43 (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, mine smokes during start-up but when I set cook temp.(300) it smokes very little.


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

They are really good. Just be prepared to replace the auger motor and/or the heating element. My auger motor broke a few months ago and I've put the traeger on the shelf and switched my attention to my stick burner.

Also, you can drop some of the wood pellets into the bottom of your propane grill and get similar smoke flavor into smaller cuts of meat.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Choo43 said:


> Yes, mine smokes during start-up but when I set cook temp.(300) it smokes very little.


Sounds like it is working just fine-What have you cooked & what do you think ?


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Mine makes fall off the bone ribs every time! Tink I'm going to have to fire it up tomorrow!


----------



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

Everything I cook is awesome. I especially like the 3-2-1 ribs from team traeger.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

I had one for the last two years, so far I have replaced the hot rod twice, once it just stopped working the second time it kept tripping my GFI plug. 

I also replaced the thermostat controller sometime within the first year due to a glitch that caused it to run full blast speed on the auger and fan ended up with a huge mound of pellets in the fire box and overflowing and caused a nice little fire inside the grill. Luck that I caught it before it became a disaster. 

They come with a wheel to smokestack warranty when you buy new for 3 year so something you may wish to think about. The hot rods run ~$30 and the thermostat cost ~$100

If you currently have a gas grill and looking for an upgrade with the same ease of use go for it. 

If you currently have an offset and think your going to get the same results dont waste your $$$

If it didnt do such a good job on pizzas and jerky I would have already sold mine long ago.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Think you got a lemon.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

In case any Pellet grillers are looking for good pellets we just became a distributor for the Perfect Mix Pellets in the 40 lb bags, they are a awesome pellet for your grill. We are also a new MAK pellet grill dealer, call Aztec Rental Services on W34th St in Houston, near the Heights.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

I love my Traeger, No problems, I did not like the traeger pellets but I use the Perfect Mix now and they are great.


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

My works great with no problems. I've had it for just about two years and cook on it at least twice a week. 
If you want more smoke buy one of these
http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anyone have problems with it burning meat on the bottom? Reason I ask is because a friend got one and filled it up with ribs and they we're torched on the bottom. The meat was good on top though. I figure he had to much meat on the pit and thus not allowing the heat to escape. I'm considering buying one but don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I've not had that problem before. I have seen evidence of scorching if the meat hangs over the gap between the drip pan and the side wall of the pit. But never when the meat is above the pan


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Have never burned anything on mine & before I bought my Traeger I held the title on burning up good meat & my family can back me up on that.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with Green Mountain Grills pellet smokers? One thing I noticed on Traeger's website is that it says that using any other brand of pellets will void the warranty. I find this to be a little harsh.


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a Green Mountain and couldn't be happier. Customer service is top notch and works like a charm. Pelletheads.com has a lot of useful information. It's like anything else though, everyone has a preference. Kind of like the old Ford vs Chevy debate. They are all good and most are probably made in the same factory in china with different tags stamped on them. I will say that I have had excellent luck with my pit though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

msf62000 said:


> Does anyone have problems with it burning meat on the bottom? Reason I ask is because a friend got one and filled it up with ribs and they we're torched on the bottom. The meat was good on top though. I figure he had to much meat on the pit and thus not allowing the heat to escape. I'm considering buying one but don't want to be disappointed.


There are two hot spots on the grills, if you look under the drip pan the heat deflector over the fire pot causes hot spots to the left and right of the edge of the deflector. Also you will have higher heat around the edges of the drip pan in the front and back of the grill.
I never had a problem burning tho


----------

